# Nottingham/East Midlands Meet?



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone. 

Are there any meets for RFUKers in the Notts/East Midlands area? 

If so where and when. If not, there should be! Would anyone from round the area be interested if there were a meet? 

Cheers 

Rich & Tasha


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not that im aware of.

Id be up for it though: victory:


----------



## *Tasha* (May 11, 2008)

There seem to be quite a few people on RFUK from the area. 

I'd definitely be up for a meet! If more people show interest we should set one up.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Im east Mids!


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm in Lincs, about an hour from Nottingham. 
Fi


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

east mids ihs meets the second tuesday of every month at the star in beeston,
if not we can all meet at kevs house lol..

Jon


----------



## *Tasha* (May 11, 2008)

diverfi said:


> I'm in Lincs, about an hour from Nottingham.
> Fi





Shadow_Eyed said:


> Im east Mids!


Does this mean you'd be up for it?

Just thinking of a pub or something once a month so we can put faces to names and chat about herps or whatever.

of course people from surrounding areas can come........well anywhere really if you fancy a drive lol.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

carisma02uk said:


> east mids ihs meets the second tuesday of every month at the star in beeston,
> if not we can all meet at kevs house lol..
> 
> Jon


I get lost in tescos, so chances of me finding my way there are about... 1%?


----------



## *Tasha* (May 11, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> east mids ihs meets the second tuesday of every month at the star in beeston,
> if not we can all meet at kevs house lol..
> 
> Jon


Thats the one ive heard about before. Dont you have to be a member tho?


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd be interested!
Fi


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> I get lost in tescos, so chances of me finding my way there are about... 1%?


You mean the tescos in Long Eaton? Thats mahoosive:lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

no members of the ihs pay 1.50 non members pay 2.00 i think there are guess speakers on and a chance to meet other local herpers..

we have the best ihs around we have luke the local dwa specialist who visits us from time to time (last time was bite proof glove testing on venomiod cobras),
chris matterson (author and herper)
talks on breeding, keeping, herping experineces...

people bring in reps to show off and sell...

Jon


----------



## *Tasha* (May 11, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> no members of the ihs pay 1.50 non members pay 2.00 i think there are guess speakers on and a chance to meet other local herpers..
> 
> we have the best ihs around we have luke the local dwa specialist who visits us from time to time (last time was bite proof glove testing on venomiod cobras),
> chris matterson (author and herper)
> ...


 Sounds great, no point having another one then really. See you at the next one then Jon and who ever else is gonna go.


I hate that tesco in LE much prefer Asda lol


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

gex23 said:


> You mean the tescos in Long Eaton? Thats mahoosive:lol2:


Nope, the diddy tescos in Lenton :blush:


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> Nope, the diddy tescos in Lenton :blush:


Lenton? My, my thats a rough area.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Not my bit, it's just studentsville lol


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Tasha* said:


> Sounds great, no point having another one then really. See you at the next one then Jon and who ever else is gonna go.
> 
> 
> I hate that tesco in LE much prefer Asda lol


The tescos cool for the fact its carpark is directly underneath it. I also prefer asda though, lol.

I think I will be attending the next IHS meet:smile:


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> Not my bit, it's just studentsville lol


Yeah it is. Still a cut above Hyson Green though:whistling2:


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

*looks blank*

Ya know I moved here about a month ago so I aint got a clue what you're on about!


----------



## *Tasha* (May 11, 2008)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> *looks blank*
> 
> Ya know I moved here about a month ago so I aint got a clue what you're on about!


 Your lucky. But you do need to know where it is so you dont wander down there at night. Radford,St annes and the medows are also a little dodgy(really tbh the whole of notts nearly is dodgy lol)


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

S'ok I tend not to leave the house in the evenings unless driving to annoy people


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

OI whos dissing st anns? pmsl i live on the outskirts, and a week after moving in, someone got shot in the leg at the top of my street :war:

we've had the car broken into, music til 6 in the morning every weekend (thats stopped now tho) we've had to call police on numerous occasions lol. its dodgy.

oh and sum1 set a wheelie bin on fire :lol2: :blowup:

i aint been the meeting yet but im planning on going the next one whenever it is... xx


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> OI whos dissing st anns? pmsl i live on the outskirts, and a week after moving in, someone got shot in the leg at the top of my street :war:
> 
> we've had the car broken into, music til 6 in the morning every weekend (thats stopped now tho) we've had to call police on numerous occasions lol. its dodgy.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a nice neighborhood lol. 

I live in a little posh village.....and i bloody hate it, full of snobs with their new cars on HP and the like. All of them looking down their noses at us. Balls to them tho lol. Some days it makes me laugh how sad and pathetic they are but other times i wanna beat them with a big stick :lol2:.

I recon i'd have a petiton to get me off the street(again) if they knew about the reps.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

RichNick said:


> Sounds like a nice neighborhood lol.
> 
> I live in a little posh village.....and i bloody hate it, full of snobs with their new cars on HP and the like. All of them looking down their noses at us. Balls to them tho lol. Some days it makes me laugh how sad and pathetic they are but other times i wanna beat them with a big stick :lol2:.
> 
> I recon i'd have a petiton to get me off the street(again) if they knew about the reps.


lol where do u live? xx


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

Breaston, next to long eaton .....not beeston tho alot of people get confused as both are next to long eaton lol. Oh yeah...if any one in the notts area needs a plumber i'll do discount for RFUKers lol.(every bit of advertising helps)


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha! ill keep that in mind for when my stuff breaks again


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

I live (sort of - student house) in southwell - don't get too much crime up in these parts lol!


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Why in beeston? could be somewhere closer to nottingham for us poor saps who don't drive  does beeston have a train station?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

gex23 said:


> You mean the tescos in Long Eaton? Thats mahoosive:lol2:


 Not the biggest tesco I've been to though!


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

*Tasha* said:


> Your lucky. But you do need to know where it is so you dont wander down there at night. Radford,St annes and the medows are also a little dodgy(really tbh the whole of notts nearly is dodgy lol)


 
what about bestwood its a sunny old place to live in with no crime at all :whistling2:
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

SisterMoonbeam said:


> I live (sort of - student house) in southwell - don't get too much crime up in these parts lol!


u go notts trent uni by any chance? xx


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

im in leicester.. a meet would be goods indeedy and the ihs sounds great but where the hell is beeston? sounds like sumwhere u couldnt get to if u dont drive?


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

carisma02uk said:


> east mids ihs meets the second tuesday of every month at the star in beeston,
> if not we can all meet at kevs house lol..
> 
> Jon


Just invite everyone round why dont ya ! dont ya think it gets full enough already ? :Na_Na_Na_Na: nah everyones welcome, just not alllllll at the same time, cause its too cold now to have people overflowing outside 



*Tasha* said:


> Your lucky. But you do need to know where it is so you dont wander down there at night. Radford,St annes and the medows are also a little dodgy(really tbh the whole of notts nearly is dodgy lol)


Oi ! radford is sooo not dodgy, i mean c'mon, ask jon how many times he's left hiscar unlocked outside my house, crap he's even left it running out there before now !!!!!

im guilty of missing a few recent IHS meetings so better not miss anymore or they wont let me in again  its a good excuse for beer and rep talk so yeah, all should go :no1:

oh, and if you want to buy any gecko's come see me :whip:


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> u go notts trent uni by any chance? xx


Good ol' Brack :-D


----------



## *Tasha* (May 11, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> u go notts trent uni by any chance? xx


I go to notts trent!!!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

*Tasha* said:


> I go to notts trent!!!


woohoo lol another little club! Sami goes as well. what course u do? im in 2nd year doing zoo biology  xx


----------



## davey1212 (Oct 8, 2008)

mite be up for it depends were in east mids


----------



## *Tasha* (May 11, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> woohoo lol another little club! Sami goes as well. what course u do? im in 2nd year doing zoo biology  xx


Ive just finished my law degree and now at the aw school part of trent doing my LPC.


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> woohoo lol another little club! Sami goes as well. what course u do? im in 2nd year doing zoo biology  xx


I'd be in second year too if i didn't fail! XD


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

cat001 said:


> I'd be in second year too if i didn't fail! XD


 
Cant really to bothered to read through all the thread but this sounds like a real good idea. Anything been planned at all?


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Cant really to bothered to read through all the thread but this sounds like a real good idea. Anything been planned at all?


Something about an orgy at Kevs? :whistling2:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

cat001 said:


> I'd be in second year too if i didn't fail! XD


lol were u in my class? 










this is me  XX


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> Something about an orgy at Kevs? :whistling2:


 
Hmm cant really say im interested tbh


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Hmm cant really say im interested tbh


lol just me being silly. There are meets at some pub/place in somewhere once a month


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> lol just me being silly. There are meets at some pub/place in somewhere once a month


 
Lol i know, im joking.

Whats this zoo visit going on? :2thumb:


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

I didnt realise there were so many people from the nottingham / derby area :lol2:!


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Jb1432 said:


> Lol i know, im joking.
> 
> Whats this zoo visit going on? :2thumb:


I aint going to that, it's cold and I'm broken. But it's Chester Zoo on Saturday (for the mentals)


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

i sometimes go down to the ihs in beeston but i havent been for a while now it a good excuse for a drink and a laugh also 2 steaks for a fiver too you cant go wrong

Paul


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> lol were u in my class?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, i recognise you lol, I'm the quite one that usually sits at the back of the class lol XD

Don't have an up-to-date pic of me but see if you know me from this one..








Bit old but i havn't really changed much


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

im in stoke not to far really, but soone will have to come pick me up 


emma you know you love me PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> im in stoke not to far really, but soone will have to come pick me up
> 
> 
> emma you know you love me PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


Jayjay... you know I don't answer to emma! (being that it's not my name and you've known me HOW long now?!) :bash:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Lol cat i do recognise u! *adds to buddy list* xx


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

how aboutttttttt, we have abit of a bbq/bonfire night meet at my place ? everyone welcome

anyone interested ? dont have to local, just have to like to drink/eat/watch fireworks


----------



## dandare500 (Sep 10, 2008)

The IHS meet is back at the White Lion next door to the other pub now; this is opposite the Fire Station in Beeston(off the A52). 

Funnily enough I am a mature student at Trent too! 2nd year Health and Environment.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> how aboutttttttt, we have abit of a bbq/bonfire night meet at my place ? everyone welcome
> 
> anyone interested ? dont have to local, just have to like to drink/eat/watch fireworks


We wanna come! We have a yard so we cant have a bonfire lol xx


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

dandare500 said:


> The IHS meet is back at the White Lion next door to the other pub now; this is opposite the Fire Station in Beeston(off the A52).
> 
> Funnily enough I am a mature student at Trent too! 2nd year Health and Environment.


us trent students rock


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

im from derby ;D just thought id say.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

dandare500 said:


> The IHS meet is back at the White Lion next door to the other pub now; this is opposite the Fire Station in Beeston(off the A52).
> 
> Funnily enough I am a mature student at Trent too! 2nd year Health and Environment.


when is the next meeting? xx


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm too tired (or possibly lazy) to read the whole thread! Are you planning on just a random night out, or are you all planning on meeting at the IHS meeting? Might be able to afford a few drinks out one night.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

whoop. Brack Students FTW!! 

Make sure you all join the NTU Herpetological Society  

We go to most of the IHS meetings.. when we remember... 

Other than that, if we have money at the time, and the car hasn't just had a scary accident, we're up for most meet ups. 

We keep thinking about hosting one at ours, but haven't plucked up the courage yet.. I'm always too scared of drunk people putting beer or something in my fish tank!!


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

3rd year animal biology. I heard there're loadsa you lot in 2nd year. Between animal and zoo in year 3 i think there's around 16ish and that includes 3rd years come up from fdsc too!!


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> east mids ihs meets the second tuesday of every month at the star in beeston,
> if not we can all meet at kevs house lol..
> 
> Jon


i live in beeston hehe like 10 secs from the star.... i didn't even know.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

carisma02uk said:


> east mids ihs meets the second tuesday of every month at the star in beeston,
> if not we can all meet at kevs house lol..
> 
> Jon


ill be up for that sometime soon! not seen him in ages, dont want your smelly feet in my face this time though!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

sami said:


> whoop. Brack Students FTW!!
> 
> Make sure you all join the NTU Herpetological Society
> 
> ...


I didnt know there was a herpetological society! Gimme info! i think a party at urs would be great, but im sleeping with the big albino retic  xx


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

bampoisongirl said:


> We wanna come! We have a yard so we cant have a bonfire lol xx


ok, so thats 2, plus jon n lucy... maybe simon and claire, any of you other nottinghamer's/derbyer's up for it ? it weds isnt good for many people might be able to move it to the weekend !!!

i was thinking we could all put in some money, and however much money theres gunna be ill go buy food/beer/fireworks ! so c'mon guys.... the more there are the better it will be !


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> ok, so thats 2, plus jon n lucy... maybe simon and claire, any of you other nottinghamer's/derbyer's up for it ? it weds isnt good for many people might be able to move it to the weekend !!!
> 
> i was thinking we could all put in some money, and however much money theres gunna be ill go buy food/beer/fireworks ! so c'mon guys.... the more there are the better it will be !


If we can get some money we'll come along, s'not like we don't go to yours all the time anyway :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

i was a brack lad toooo.. untill i got kicked out lol..

then i went off to broomfield.. boooo

just about 90% of you are my customers lol... why dont we all meet at my work lol.. all of you come one saturday at 2pm then lets see how many there really are..

hope tp see you all next tuesday, may even take some things to show off..

Jon


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

only 8 of us ? c'mon you wimps its warming up !!! need more than 8 to bother doing it, heather suggested us having tex mex instead of a bbq ? 

i lovetex mex so liek that idea... anyone else ?


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i take it we missed all the fun then lol? we stayed in and played rock band haha.

Jon didnt know u were a brack lad! What were u doing n y u get kicked out lol.

anyone goin IHS meeting on 11th? im on orders to text Sami n Mason so they dont forget and so we can have steak lol.

xx


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Any people meetin up soon then? im from ilkeston but its as easier to get to notts as it is to derby, plus born in notts - the place to be lol.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

most of us will be at the ihs on tuesday mate, that'l be the next meet :2thumb:

get there early and have a steak dinner, 2 for £5 !!! see you all there !


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

i did nd horticulture...
but got drunk..stole a tracktor and a fire extinguisher and went round campus soaking people.. what fun... plus my attendance in the su was 100% and class was 18.5% all year lol...

will see you all a the ihs.. will be bringing down a few royals to show off and poss a very special boa...

Jon


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> i did nd horticulture...
> but got drunk..stole a tracktor and a fire extinguisher and went round campus soaking people.. what fun... plus my attendance in the su was 100% and class was 18.5% all year lol...
> 
> will see you all a the ihs.. will be bringing down a few royals to show off and poss a very special boa...
> ...


OMG! If u wanna get kicked out of Uni that is the way to do it with style! Poo to royals, Mark says he's gonna bring Graham the green anaconda to show off  We'll be the goff couple yeah mate for ppl who dont already know us  BF has purple hair and is short lol xx


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

tell him to cut his bloody nails first lol..and im looking forward to getting to meet gray.. im sure he will join the tooth from my green in my thumb lol..

Jon


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

carisma02uk said:


> tell him to cut his bloody nails first lol..and im looking forward to getting to meet gray.. im sure he will join the tooth from my green in my thumb lol..
> 
> Jon


lol he wont cut them but ill give him a manicure  

And Graham wont bite u, he's a sweetie :flrt: xx


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

We're leaving soon cause we gotta go to jons first,

how many of you noobs are commign tonight then ? get there early for good seats and steak !


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> We're leaving soon cause we gotta go to jons first,
> 
> how many of you noobs are commign tonight then ? get there early for good seats and steak !


Fort it was tomorrow?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

IM A BRACK ONE N ALL! 

doing agriculture, im sure people will have seem me about somewhere! Usually one of the loud ones, haha.

Theres only 10 on my course, im sure you will have seen atleast ne of us, i dont know how to put a pic on here, but ill work it out!!


----------



## Pelfe (Nov 1, 2008)

dont do nottingham


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

did it!! im in hucknall, so quite close to Bulwell, but not close enogh to be classed as it!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Fort it was tomorrow?


 
Ive just realised its tuesday today:blush:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

bah you missed out, was a fair good laugh ! not anywhere near as much as the usual amount of beer consumed though, as we often end up going for a chinese/indian afterwards aswell !

Nice to meet you bam, and your fella, and blurgh to the rest of you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

I was going to go to this one. what was the talk on


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

the reptiles of croatia, was quite a brief talk as the chap who was meant to be giving us a talk today pulled his shoulder or something so couldnt get there, the chap who did it only had this afternoon to put it together !


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

lol really enjoyed myself got a bit drunk tho lol was hammered by time i got home haha! nice 2 meet u finally Kev lol xx


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

thats cuz u cnt drink........ xx


----------

